# about matts again....



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how long would u work on a matt to get it out ?

do u give up and cut it ? 

anything i can put on it to help loosen it ?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey wont sit still long enough for me to take my time and take a matt out. My groomer told me to by thinning scissors and us that on matt and that has worked wonders for me. I use it once or twice on the matted area and then use my fingers to lightly seperate the hair it does the job for me.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks im gonna try that !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I still have some of the old Petsilk so I use this on a mat or a detangler lotion or Fur Butter. I never cut out a mat, always managed to get it out with a comb or small slicker brush.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the Pure Paws Ultra Silk Spray for getting matts out. I've not met a mat on my malt that won't come out with that stuff. 

I only cut a mat out when it's in a really sensitive area like on the inner thighs, armpits, or around the backs of the dogs legs. Pulling those hairs even a little really hurts. 

Also wanted to say I have had NO mats since using the Pure Paws line. I get some snarls occasionally if skip combing for a day but they come out easily.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never had any I needed to clip out, but I hear that breaking it up by hand as much as possible first is helpful...much less daunting task, I mean.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you bathe every week there are almost no mats.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker on mats to help loosen them. I try and get them out with my metal comb. If that doesn't work after a couple of minutes, I give up and cut it out -- to me it's not a big deal. Sometimes I will use my thinning shears to splice the mat which helps get it out (although obviously it does cut some of the hair).


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think prevention is key. Matts are very uncomfortable for them. Good quality shampoos and daily brushing would prevent them or keeping your malt in a shorter coat is ideal. My malt gets groomed every 6 weeks and I bathe her weekly. She has a short puppy coat and she has no matts.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Matts close to skin of ears*

I don't know if it's from him scratching behind his ears....I'm thinking of taking him to the Vet this week to get his ears checked. Tomorrow I have a ton of appt's for me..maybe tuesday. I try to get them out with my fingers while he's sleepy and laying on the couch. After that I try Paul Mitchell detangling spray. They are so close to the skin! I don't know what to do. I bathe him once a week, put conditioner on him and rinse well and blow dry. Should I get him groomed...will they be able to get those out? I don't want them to chop his hair off over there...:blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi there,

Lola is getting a ton of mats right now, and I have bathed her every week in Pure Paws since I got her, I think two issues are coat change and her harness.  she is going for a lot more walks now, but even on her legs she is getting matted.

I bought the horse product recommended on here called Cowboy Magic, which is amazing. But to be perfectly honest I have been just cutting them out lately. I am very close to getting her cut down so I can enjoy taking her out without the ordeal of trying to brush her afterwards. She is getting stressed over it and so am I. She seems even less co-operative lately. I think she is getting fed up with it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

When my malt was under 10 months of age she had matts on her legs, around her neck on her ears and I did not know why. Now I'm thinking that was when she was going through her coat transition. She has a very thick cottony coat. She's 19 months now and has no matts at all. I do not even brush her that often. I think the reason is because she has her adult coat now, I bathe her weekly and I really think the coconut oil that she gets has been very beneficial. Also I keep her coat short.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> When my malt was under 10 months of age she had matts on her legs, around her neck on her ears and I did not know why. Now I'm thinking that was when she was going through her coat transition. She has a very thick cottony coat. She's 19 months now and has no matts at all. I do not even brush her that often. I think the reason is because she has her adult coat now, I bathe her weekly and I really think the coconut oil that she gets has been very beneficial. Also I keep her coat short.


Well that's very encouraging....Rocky turns 9 months tomorrow...I'm hoping his coat gets thicker...it's so fine right now. How did you get the ones on her ears off? Did you cut them? I've tried giving him coconut oil and he doesn't like it. Maybe I'll try it again in his food. I am planning on getting him a puppy cut. I work so hard at grooming him every day I brush him all over and clean his face and bathe him once a week. I've never worked so hard on a dog, LOL. but he's worth it!:wub:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

When Bernie's hair is a certain length like about three inches long, right before we go back to the groomer for her puppy cut, the mats are really hard to fight even though she is bathed each week and gets brushed every day. 

I definitely want to try some of this Pure Paws stuff and the dematting comb I got was really useful especially when preceded by a few minutes of finger-separating. 

Honestly I don't know how a long haired style would work around here with as many matts as Berns gets.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Well that's very encouraging....Rocky turns 9 months tomorrow...I'm hoping his coat gets thicker...it's so fine right now. How did you get the ones on her ears off? Did you cut them? I've tried giving him coconut oil and he doesn't like it. Maybe I'll try it again in his food. I am planning on getting him a puppy cut. I work so hard at grooming him every day I brush him all over and clean his face and bathe him once a week. I've never worked so hard on a dog, LOL. but he's worth it!:wub:


When she had matts on her ears I took her to the groomers. They just broke apart the matts with a scissor. I could NOT do it myself.
My malt no longer likes coconut oil so I am now giving her nordic naturals omega 369 fish oils.
I have found that when she is professionally groomed on a regular basis (6-7weeks) she does not matt. Tomorrow we have a grooming appointment and they'll just bathe and trim her because she has no matts. Also I almost forgot to mention ever since I started using EARTH BATH MANGO TANGO shampoo she has had the softest tangle free hair . I think Nikkismom uses Earthbath products too.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Puppy cuts are fantastic to prevent matting.
Tobi matts up terribly, regardless of how much I brush him.
I had been keeping him cut regularly (every 5 wks) but last visit to the groomers they said to leave him for a bit longer. Lo and behold he is matted to heck again. Luckily he goes to them this saturday, but they have their work cut out for them :-/

I am returning to at the very least a cut every 6 wks.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> When she had matts on her ears I took her to the groomers. They just broke apart the matts with a scissor. I could NOT do it myself.
> My malt no longer likes coconut oil so I am now giving her nordic naturals omega 369 fish oils.
> I have found that when she is professionally groomed on a regular basis (6-7weeks) she does not matt. Tomorrow we have a grooming appointment and they'll just bathe and trim her because she has no matts. Also I almost forgot to mention ever since I started using EARTH BATH MANGO TANGO shampoo she has had the softest tangle free hair . I think Nikkismom uses Earthbath products too.


That's it...I was trying to save money, but now I'm going to get him to the groomer. I give up, LOL...I surrender!! :blink:To the groomer he goes! I am leaving out of town for ten days...I'm afraid of what he will look like when I get home... so I hope getting him groomed right before I leave he will do okay with the matting. Where did you order the Earth Bath from? Thanks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

NIMaltese said:


> Puppy cuts are fantastic to prevent matting.
> Tobi matts up terribly, regardless of how much I brush him.
> I had been keeping him cut regularly (every 5 wks) but last visit to the groomers they said to leave him for a bit longer. Lo and behold he is matted to heck again. Luckily he goes to them this saturday, but they have their work cut out for them :-/
> 
> I am returning to at the very least a cut every 6 wks.


Seems like this is the answer at least till they get older? Rocky's hair is about four inches I think. How short do you get it?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

majik921 said:


> When Bernie's hair is a certain length like about three inches long, right before we go back to the groomer for her puppy cut, the mats are really hard to fight even though she is bathed each week and gets brushed every day.
> 
> I definitely want to try some of this Pure Paws stuff and the dematting comb I got was really useful especially when preceded by a few minutes of finger-separating.
> 
> Honestly I don't know how a long haired style would work around here with as many matts as Berns gets.


I don't know how they do it either....it's hard work isn't it? I had no clue, hee hee...good thing, or I wouldn't have gotten my baby boy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lola is getting a ton of mats right now, and I have bathed her every week in Pure Paws since I got her, I think two issues are coat change and her harness.  she is going for a lot more walks now, but even on her legs she is getting matted.
> 
> I bought the horse product recommended on here called Cowboy Magic, which is amazing. But to be perfectly honest I have been just cutting them out lately. I am very close to getting her cut down so I can enjoy taking her out without the ordeal of trying to brush her afterwards. She is getting stressed over it and so am I. She seems even less co-operative lately. I think she is getting fed up with it.


I heard silk against the dogs fur prevents matts...what are we supposed to do, get silk harnesses now? Rocky puts up with me when he's sleepy. I have a better chance to get those nasty little matts out then. Cowboy magic...is that for shine?


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Seems like this is the answer at least till they get older? Rocky's hair is about four inches I think. How short do you get it?


I've always sent the groomers images of what I want - latest one was heini, so about his length.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cowboy Magic

I just found this link. I have never seen it before, but basically you rub the cowboy magic into the mat, then you can pry it apart much more easily. You do need to bathe afterward.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Cowboy Magic
> 
> I just found this link. I have never seen it before, but basically you rub the cowboy magic into the mat, then you can pry it apart much more easily. You do need to bathe afterward.


Wow, I'm exhausted just reading it. :blink: Thanks for finding the link for me.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well thats the problem im having with dolce his hair is long .. too loong i guess n he is matting around neck area , armpits and belly ... its amazing how these matts form because i bathe him weekly and i brush him almost daily .. maybe i will skip one day ... but lately the matts are coming out of the blue .. ive given up n cut some matts because i have not bee able to take them off.. its crazy .. im giving him a puppy cut soon , i was waiting for his legs to grow in so hid=s legs dont look so skinny!


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> how long would u work on a matt to get it out ?
> 
> do u give up and cut it ?
> 
> anything i can put on it to help loosen it ?


I bathe DooLittle every week to 10 days, and also trim her paws ,clip her nails, and groom her inner

ears all at the same time. It takes about 75 minutes. That's less than what I use to spend on

washing and waxing my car.B)

I also trim her face with the scissors on the right. and trim in a downwardly motion her hair

with the one on the left.










I get the sleep out of her eyes every morning. and give her vitamin paste daily. She gets a lite going

over with a green Maden brush, and then straight metal comb to find mats, when I come across one

I will either use the _John Paul instant detangling spray_ and wait for it to soak in, I will rub the matt with my

thumb and index finger ,while also pulling the hair out of the lump or using the slicker with the 

detangler also sprayed on ot, then I go back to the wide tooth comb and when the

location of the matt twist is detected I use *one* blade of the scissors to pull towards me and 

away from the skin the knot in the matt. I then go back with either the Chris cristensen brass 

pin brush or use the large strait comb until I work down to her facial comb.










I am not loosing the battle by using a scissor on the matt, loosing is trimming or puppy cutting.

You can never tell that i have gotten the matt out cuz I keep her appearance the same. I 

love doing it because I think we bond more and she loves the attention I bestow upon her. I guess i 

have turned a negative in to a positive.










good luck with whatever you choose to do.



also one more thing may play into your predicament is the type of conditioner and shampoo.

I would imagine some types may give the hair less possibility of tangling too. I also when drying her

after a bath brush upwards to give her hair more volume (opposite of the way it will lay.) if that makes sense.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

DooLittle said:


> I bathe DooLittle every week to 10 days, and also trim her paws ,clip her nails, and groom her inner
> 
> ears all at the same time. It takes about 75 minutes. That's less than what I use to spend on
> 
> ...


 thank u soo much for ur explanations n the pics , i loooved them , ur fluff is a beauty!!!!!! 


well yesterday i kind of gave dolce a little haircut .. lol gonna post a new thread,...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Cowboy Magic
> 
> I just found this link. I have never seen it before, but basically you rub the cowboy magic into the mat, then you can pry it apart much more easily. You do need to bathe afterward.


Cowboy magic for sure works to get matts out really quickly. I used to use it some when Bisou had long(er) hair. I would just use a dime size amount- or less- you don't need a lot at all. 

I didn't bathe her afterward though. It sort of feels like that shine serum that you put in your own hair sometimes.

I've read it does have silicone in it..so maybe that's not so good if you're planning on growing out the hair. But if we had a really bad one (like under the arms), the cowboy magic really works well. you can buy it at horse supply stores (probably not too many of those in the bronx), but you can order it online too. It's not really expensive either.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Cowboy magic for sure works to get matts out really quickly. I used to use it some when Bisou had long(er) hair. I would just use a dime size amount- or less- you don't need a lot at all.
> 
> I didn't bathe her afterward though. It sort of feels like that shine serum that you put in your own hair sometimes.
> 
> I've read it does have silicone in it..so maybe that's not so good if you're planning on growing out the hair. But if we had a really bad one (like under the arms), the cowboy magic really works well. you can buy it at horse supply stores (probably not too many of those in the bronx), but you can order it online too. It's not really expensive either.


 
definitely gonna look into it.


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

SOme of you may remember Vi, when I got her from the breeder, she was pretty severely matted. I worked on her for literally 4 days and brushed out 99% of them (the ones I couldn't get were between her back legs and around her backside...the very sensitive spots, and when I took her to be groomed they just shaved it (which they normally do anyway come to find out). She was laready bathed when I got her, so everything was stacked against me to begin with. If *I* could brush her out, I'm pretty certain there isn't a mat big enough not to get out  It's really about how much time you want to spend and what's more important to you. Your time or the dog's hair. For me, I had nothing better to do anyway LOL And it got her used to my touch (because she had never been groomed before!!) 
I brush her daily and occasionally will find a spot I've missed that has started to mat, and I just use the fine comb I have (apparently a flea comb, but it works great after using the bigger comb to get most of it out...just like any other mat). 
If you don't have time to bath your dog once a week and/or comb it every day (and lets be honest, not everyone does, and that's ok!!) I would just keep their hair in a puppy cut to make it easier on everyone. I had Vi's coat in a puppy cut with her face still long and her tail still long. I liked that look  But now I'm trying to grow it out to see if I can keep up with it since I love that look so much. If not, I can always trim it back down


----------

